# vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann.



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm just looking for a new car and I really don't know what I want between these two. I really like the mk4 body, and I already own a Mk4 gti vr6. I really was thinking of changing it up with the mk5, the thing I really know is that I want it to be a turbo so yeah 1.8t or 2.0t.....t


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (gtimk400)*

any people want to explain their answer.....


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (gtimk400)*

The 20th is a special edition, only a certain amount were made where as the Mk5 is just on a GTI


----------



## Ajdaballer (Nov 22, 2007)

Buy a 20th
Slam it, throw some wheels on it and you are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Then if you go even farther and throw some engine mods then you are


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (rawbdee)*

well the only reason i would want a 20th ann. is because no other mk4 gti is done like that, there is the r32 and wouldn't mind getting it but no turbo and i can't afford to put one on or i would...and the mk5 is a buddy of mine and is giving it to me for a really good deal. So no one has anything against the way the mk5 looks?


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the R32 is still a much bigger engine than the 1.8T. Do some research you'll find your answer.


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*

Umm, yeah the MKV is ugly...

But you knew that.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawbdee* »_ _Do some research_ you'll find your answer.

Seriously, the 337 preceded the 20th AE...
I would get the MKV (newer car) but not from your friend (just not good business IMHO)


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2581056
The color of this gti is the same and i want the same rims, you guys really don't like this?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (macosxuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macosxuser* »_Umm, yeah the MKIV is ugly...

But everyone knows that.


----------



## im plaid (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (gtimk400)*

I love Mk5's. You're going to find that everyone has a different opinion. I hate Mk2 Jettas, but in some circles I would be hung for saying some **** like that. Those same guys probably hate the Mk5 GTi. So.. whatever... if you like it damn everyone else. 
My opinion is go with the Mk5. The 2.0t is a much better motor option than the 1.8t was, but the 1.8t is going to be a bit cheaper to mod these days. It's up to you...
(I have owned a mk4 gti and now own a mk5 gti, btw)


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (im plaid)*

better off getting the mkv. not only is it newer and more reliable, but the mkiv is about to get 2 gens old. plus, if its got those bamf interlagos plaid seats... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHFlynn* »_better off getting the mkv. not only is it newer and more reliable 












































srsly, get the 20th, the tuners market is way better for the 1.8t, the 1.8t is inherently a stronger platform to build on, and more cost effective.
the reliability issues on the 1.8t has nothing to do with the engine, get a better set of coils and your all set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

lets keep it going guys....


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

is this the final the mk5 gti wins?


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still very torn between the two, I really like the way the mk5 gti drives...but I'm just iffy on the way it looks..is their any pointers on how to make it look better...i really like the way the gti looks in the car domain link i posted....


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: (gtimk400)*

We've had both MkIVs and Vs. The MkVs win hands down for comfort, handling, greater passenger room and reliability. We have driven the MkVs several times on 10+ hour jaunts and upon arriving at our destination are not a bit tired and have the feeling we could go quite a bit longer, if needed. I prefer the looks of the MkV as well.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (gtimk400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimk400* »_I'm still very torn between the two, I really like the way the mk5 gti drives...but I'm just iffy on the way it looks..is their any pointers on how to make it look better...i really like the way the gti looks in the car domain link i posted....

browse the MKV forums. it's turned into a bit of a "look at me" pic whoring forum, but you can find some rather inspirational examples of clean, nice looking MKV's. i've owned 3 MKIV's (a 1.8T, a 12V VR6, and an R32). with the exception of the R32, the MKV is far superior in terms of handling out of the box. the 20th's are really nice cars, but i think you might be hard pressed to find a low(er) mileage example at this point that hasn't been beat on. it should be much easier to find a low mileage MKV (maybe even on adult owned) for similar money and it will be a few years newer. just my 2 cents.


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (nachtmusik)*

Thats really great stuff man, and ill check it out.


----------



## vwkenny49 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (gtimk400)*

The mk5 gti is a hate it or love it car. Im actually somewhat in the same position. I love the mk5 and would chose it over the 20th, my problem is there are no decent mk5's in my neck of the woods.


----------



## vic romano (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (vwkenny49)*

and now it looks closer ........


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

...........


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

wait for mk6. mk5 has too much ugly and mk4 has too much sucky handling.


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

mk5 or mk6.
way more advanced cars, solid construction and build. Great handling.


----------



## arut (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (rawbdee)*

in my opinion the mk4 is much nicer than the mk5


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

So you guys think I sould go with the mk4 even though I already have one?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (gtimk400)*

Go with the Mk5, no need to switch cars and still stay in the Mk4. Either case, you will miss the VR dearly. The 1.8 still has a little lag though.


----------



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (gtimk400)*

I got a mk4 and they're beautiful,but I would say go with the mk5. When the mk5 came out, I hated the way it looked. After I drove one, I thought, I need to get one of these, like yesterday. After a couple of years, I now think the mk5 is a good looking car. As for the mk6. If you can wait and afford it, that's the ideal way to go.


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would keep the mk4, and have a mk5. lol I can't give me vr up. Well maybe I should be thinking mk4 r32 or mk5 gti? Because the mk4 20th gti is almost like my gti now, just a lip kit and some signature red stuff. The 1.8t in my opinion doesn't compare to the vrs or the 2.0t fsi/tsi


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (gtimk400)*

The 20ths are nice and somewhat rare, however I'd take the Mk5.
-Much better chassis, especially the rear suspension.
-Excellent engine and trans (1.8t and six speed manual are nice but a little dated)
-Resale value will be higher on a newer vehicle 99% of the time.
-Mk4s are gonna start looking pretty dated in the next few years (mine already does haha)


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (nick526)*

That's a hard choice especially since you own a mk4 before.


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah but, i feel like i would still have the mk4 experience because i would keep it. The car that would compare better is the r32


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

i recently sold my mk4 which i loved but i really like mkV's. most people weren't sure about their look in the beginning but it really grew on me. when you drop a mkV it completely fixes it. its a better chassis as people have said. one is not better than the other, you're looking at two cars that are basically the same speed too.


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (a lifeless plague)*

so the car does look better when you lower...just like every other gti.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (gtimk400)*

Though im a MKiv owner, my vote goes to the MKv. But i highly recommend waiting for the MKvi to make that final decision, if possible.
IMO, MKv are better looking stock, but MKiv has more options as far as future modding. More power out the door, not to mention chipping it later. I've read on more than one occasions that the MKiv is the worst GTi of all GTi models(cant agree personally, just read that statement a few times by car mag/enthusiast). The MKvi is being made out to be the best of the best, so wait and see, or go with the MKv. my 2 cents.


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would love a mk6 but i can't afford it, and i know what your saying on the mk4, yeah i have herd its the slowest and what not but i just love it. thanks


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

2.0T is a great engine, and reliable as well.. compared to the 1.8t that is.. My CEL comes on every 3 weeks. So sick of these little issues..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: vw gti mk5 or vw gti mk4 20th ann. (gtimk400)*

Go with the reliability of the MKV.
Enough said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (im plaid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im plaid* »_
My opinion is go with the Mk5. The 2.0t is a much better motor option than the 1.8t was, but the 1.8t is going to be a bit cheaper to mod these days. It's up to you...
(I have owned a mk4 gti and now own a mk5 gti, btw)

So the 2.0T is a better motor than the 1.8T? Not reliability wise....unless you're one of the people having a heart attack because a $30 coil pack goes out once a year(a 5 minute DIY fix BTW).


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*

go drive them both. i GUARANTEE you'll buy the MKV.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------

